

Justice Department's pursuit of AP's phone records is both extreme and dangerous - detcader
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/may/14/justice-department-ap-phone-records-whistleblowers

======
detcader
Related reading/watching:

Obama's secrecy fixation causing Sunshine Week implosion (14 March 2013):
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/14/obama-
tr...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/14/obama-transparency-
podesta-sunshine-week)

Pentagon Papers lawyer on Obama, secrecy and press freedoms: 'worse than
Nixon' (19 March 2013):
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/19/goodale-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/19/goodale-
obama-press-freedoms-secrecy-nixon)

The persecution of Barrett Brown - and how to fight it (21 March 2013):
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/21/barrett-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/21/barrett-
brown-persecution-anonymous)

How Destroying Evidence Of Torture Gets You Promoted In Obama’s CIA (March 28,
2013): [http://notthesingularity.com/1578/how-destroying-evidence-
of...](http://notthesingularity.com/1578/how-destroying-evidence-of-torture-
gets-you-promoted-in-obamas-cia/)

Glenn Greenwald: Challenging the US Surveillance State:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCj7SmjSsGw>

Endless War, Radical Presidential Power, and a Rotted Political Culture: A
Talk by Glenn Greenwald:
[http://translationexercises.wordpress.com/2013/03/28/endless...](http://translationexercises.wordpress.com/2013/03/28/endless-
war-radical-presidential-power-and-a-rotted-political-culture-a-talk-by-glenn-
greenwald/)

------
mtgx
I heard the spokesman's statements today. He kept saying "we have to find a
balance between protecting the media and national security", implying that of
course they can spy on the press, they just won't do anything about it unless
it's an issue of national security (he was referring to certain leaks).

So it's the "trust us" argument, basically.

~~~
DamnYuppie
Which sadly way too many people do. I am surprised by how many think that
large bureaucratic entities exist for the benefit of others, when invariably
the become focused on utilizing their power to insure their continued
existence.

